# post cycle symptoms



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 18, 2015)

So I'm having some post cycle symptoms and I'm not on any aas or ph. I'm having some gyno symptoms, lack of sex drive ect. 

The last time I even tried anything was about 6 or so years ago and that was M-Drol.

Do you think that I may have screwed my hormones up? 

I have a doctors appointment this coming Friday, I'm going to have my doctor check my test and ect. 

Curious to see what you guys thought. Worst case scenario I guess I will be on TRT the rest of my life. 

-Mike


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

Mdrol from 6 years ago wouldn't suddenly wreck you like that. Get the blood work. It is either psychological like depression or physical and who knows the cause at this point.

Although the gyno thing rules out psych?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's what I was thinking too, maybe I've had an imbalance that wasn't major enough to tell. My libido has always been low as long as I can remember so I guess I will find out soon enough regardless


----------

